# Cavapoo breeding



## mobilefaces (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a beautiful loving cavapoo and i want to let her have one litter before I get her done.

Has anyone her bred a cavapoo?

What did you choose to breed them with?

I thought about either a cavalier or a yorkie.

What do you think?

Thanks

Maria


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What you should really consider is "Is it in her best interests to have a litter" 

I know it may seem a simple process but there can be serious complications involved that can result in the loss of a much loved family pet during whelping, the mating itself can be fraught and stressful 

There is absolutely no need for your dog to have a litter for any "medical" reasons if i was you i would get her done and enjoy your lovely pet


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

why would you breed her to a yorkie? surely it should be another cav cross poodle?

is she health tested for:

cavs:
Heart Murmurs - get the heart checked at annual vaccination. The Cavalier Club is actively involved in heart research publishing a list of dogs and bitches aged five years and older that are free of Mitral Valve Disease. This assists breeders wishing to improve the health of the breed. Forms are completed by your Vet or Cardiologist, held on a central database and statistics made available to those engaged in researching the problem of heart murmurs in Cavaliers .

Eye Defects - Can only be diagnosed by a veterinary opthalmologist who will certify dogs that have been examined under the KC/BVA Eye Scheme. Cavaliers can suffer from Hereditary Cataract or more likely Multifocal Retinal Dysplasia.

Luxating Patella - This occurs in the back leg and the knee cap slips causing the dog discomfort. The condition is usually surgically correctable.

Hip Dysplasia - Being a small breed this is not a common problem and then not usually till old age. No indication of this disease is evident in young dogs and can only be diagnosed by x-rays of the hip joints normally after the age of two.

It is important to understand than even if the sire and dam have been screened and found clear of any health problems, no breeder can guarantee that your puppy will never develop a problem during its life time. Screening lessens the chance and questioning breeders on health issues should not anger them. Not all breeders believe in all testing, or of having tests certified, they should not object to providing copies of any testing that has been done and will be pleased that you care about the health of your puppy

Guide to owning a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

Poodles:
Genetically based disorders in the Toy and Miniature include:

(Click on the name for more detailed information)

Progressive Retinal Atrophy a disorder of the eye in which the light cells in the retina wither and die due to insufficient blood supply. the disease progresses Gradually, results in blindness and has no known cure. Its onset in the Poodle is between 5 to 6 years old. The presence of PRA can be detected by ophthalmascopic examination by a veterinary ophthalmologist. 
Corneal Dystrophy - Corneal dystrophies" are diseases of the cornea that are bilateral, non-inflammatory and inherited. 
Legg-Calve'-Perthes - a disorder in which non-inflammatory a vascular necrosis of the femoral neck and head result in one of both of a young dog's rear legs becoming lame. Irritability and pain are other primary symptoms. Some dogs recover and function without treatment, but in severe case surgical removal of the femur head is indicated. 
Patella Sub-luxation - or slipped kneecap, a condition in which the patella slides in and out of the groove where it is normally held in place by ligaments. This causes hopping or favoring of the leg until the kneecap slips back into place. In some cases, in can be surgically corrected. 
Epilepsy - a neurological disorder marked by recurring seizures that follow episodic, abnormal discharges of electrical impulses by nerve cells in the brain. As in humans, it is controlled with drugs such as Phenobarbital or Dilantin. 
Hypothyroidism - a condition resulting from an inadequate production of thyroid hormone. Also treated with drug therapy, its symptoms include a coarse, brittle coat that falls out, thickening and discoloration of the skin, lethargy, obesity, mental slowness and irregular heart cycles. 
Cryptorchidism - or undescended testicle, a condition in which one or both testicles are retained in the abdominal cavity. Hormone injections, given to stimulate testicular descent, sometimes are successful. When the treatment is unsuccessful, removal of the testicles is recommended because cryptorchid testicles may become cancerous. 
Mitral Valve Disease - The heart consists of 4 chambers - 2 atria and 2 ventricles. The atrioventricular (AV) valves ensure that the blood flows from the atria to the ventricles when the heart beats. A defect in the mitral valve (the left atrioventricular valve) causes backflow of blood into the left atrium, or mitral regurgitation. Less commonly, a narrowing or stenosis of the valve can be identified. Because of the leaky valve, the heart is less efficient at pumping blood to the body. 
Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA) - A decrease in the number of red blood cells (RBC's) or the amount of hemoglobin, resulting in a decrease in the oxygen- carrying capacity of the blood.

Poodle Health Problems


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

In all honesty it's old wives tale about having a litter before being spayed.

You can do more harm to a dog having a litter than spaying her before.

Smaller dogs are known for having birth complications and some need cesareans, do you really want that?

You should get all the relevant health tests done which will cost you a fair bit, unless you want to breed unhealthy pups? (Please note your dog may look and act healthy and the vet says the dog is healthy but without health tests you will not know)

Are you prepared to spend sleepless nights waiting for hr to birth and then when they are born screaming at all hours of the morning.

Are you prepared to look after all the pups if mum decides to reject them or dies in labor?

Then looking for he right homes, are you prepared to take them all back or keep any that don't sell?

Having puppies may seem like a wonderful thing but if you aren't prepared and don't know what you are doing, it's hell on earth.

Do yourself and your girl a favour, just have her spayed. 

Maya had an accidental litter and in honest truth it has put me off puppies for along time. They ruined everything in my house, kept me and my neighbors awake hours on end. Maya decided to have her puppies from 11:50pm onwards every hour and she had 10 puppies. Then when it came to re-homing them I went through hell as one puppy was return 4 days after because of the crying. I had a pup sold on which I managed to find, the first pup returned was re-homed 4 times before finally finding his new home. Then not long ago I got another one back and managed to rehome him.


Your girly will be quite happy without a litter


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> why would you breed her to a yorkie? surely it should be another cav cross poodle?
> 
> is she health tested for:
> 
> ...


I cant think of anything else to add tbh. You covered it all


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Also just to add

Don't believe ANYONE who tells you they will have a puppy especially not family members or friends because when the time comes they will make every excuse in the book not to have one.

I had loads of people say they would have one of Maya's pups, yet when they turned out more like the dad, none of my friends wanted any or they didn't like that I wanted them spayed/nueterd, times had changed etc etc

Puppies are so much more work than I ever expected, I really don't recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Also just to add
> 
> Don't believe ANYONE who tells you they will have a puppy especially not family members or friends because when the time comes they will make every excuse in the book not to have one.
> 
> ...


Yes.

Also cross breeding a cavapoo to a yorkie is a bad idea. What purpose?

Also I will point you to:

Thinking Of Breeding Your Dog?

Read the whole site and more so the bit titled "breeding from your bitch".
:thumbup:


----------



## mobilefaces (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice - I think I will just get her spayed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

mobilefaces said:


> Thanks for all your advice - I think I will just get her spayed.


Its the best thing to do. I mean I have health tested my bitch and so far I have spent £500 in health tests ALONE. Then I will be paying the £200 stud fee, £200/£300 in whelping supplies and that's just the start.

It's not cheap and its hard because it must be done right to ensure the pups you have will be as healthy as you can test. 

Spaying and enjoying her as a pet is much better as there is a huge risk with breeding. Good luck.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

my opinion............ dont do it.

For all of the reasons stated above.

You will also have a had time finding a decent stud. No good breeder is going to let you use their stud on a cross breed female unless the male is indeed a cross himself which then leads to the question..... what is the point?

You will not be furthering any lines
If one or both are unhealth tested then it is not to improve health.
I guess your dog is a pet so it will not be to improve working ability.

So aside from having cute fluffy puppies you will be putting your girl through what could well be a life threatening ordeal which could cost thousands with no aparent reason for doing so!

If I were you I would keep her as a lovely pet
Just my opinion though


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

mobilefaces said:


> Thanks for all your advice - I think I will just get her spayed.


Well done, I know it's a hard choice but it's a much happier and safer choice :thumbup:

Very few ever explain what it's like to have puppies and you've done well to come here  no one told me it was hell on earth :lol: :scared:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

mobilefaces said:


> Thanks for all your advice - I think I will just get her spayed.


Good to hear, I'm sure your bitch would thank you if she could


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Someone I know just lost an entire litter and the dam is in intensive care after an unsuccessful whelping over this past weekend. All 6 puppies died and now the dam's life is at stake because of very very bad vet advice. It can be terribly heart-breaking, going through producing a litter.

I am pleased that you will have your pet spayed and enjoy her as a loving family companion! x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

casandra said:


> Someone I know just lost an entire litter and the dam is in intensive care after an unsuccessful whelping over this past weekend. All 6 puppies died and now the dam's life is at stake because of very very bad vet advice. It can be terribly heart-breaking, going through producing a litter.
> 
> I am pleased that you will have your pet spayed and enjoy her as a loving family companion! x


Oh god how awful, dare i ask what was the vets advice?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done for listening to their advice and getting her spayed


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh god how awful, dare i ask what was the vets advice?


The bitch (a toy breed) had been in labour for ages, with a puppy stuck in the birth canal. The vet gave the bitch two oxytocin injections AND a calcium injection before sending her and the owner back home to finish the process on their own. Lady lived about a hour away from nearest vet/e-vet. 

(for anyone that doesn't know, Oxytocin stimulates the uterus to contract in a more rhythmic manner and makes contractions last longer. Calcium strengthens contractions.)

Sadly because the bitch had self-whelped her first litter of 4 or 5 pups, I feel she left it too long in stage one, the bitch had gone well over half a day without any result from stage one labour before she was initially seen by a vet. The vet (knowing she'd been in labour this amount of time, with 6 pups in xray) gave the three injections and sent them home 

Most vets know BUGGER all about breeding.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

casandra said:


> Someone I know just lost an entire litter and the dam is in intensive care after an unsuccessful whelping over this past weekend. All 6 puppies died and now the dam's life is at stake because of very very bad vet advice. It can be terribly heart-breaking, going through producing a litter.
> 
> I am pleased that you will have your pet spayed and enjoy her as a loving family companion! x


so sad  my friend lost mum and 9 pups at the birth, it was a c-section  only 1 pup survived and they brough him up hand rearer. they stopped breeding that breed after as they just could cope if it happened to their other girls


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

casandra said:


> The bitch (a toy breed) had been in labour for ages, with a puppy stuck in the birth canal. The vet gave the bitch two oxytocin injections AND a calcium injection before sending her and the owner back home to finish the process on their own. Lady lived about a hour away from nearest vet/e-vet.
> 
> (for anyone that doesn't know, Oxytocin stimulates the uterus to contract in a more rhythmic manner and makes contractions last longer. Calcium strengthens contractions.)
> 
> ...


:scared: oh my god, how awful  :frown:

It's sadly not the first time, I honestly rarely trust vets now.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

casandra said:


> The bitch (a toy breed) had been in labour for ages, with a puppy stuck in the birth canal. The vet gave the bitch two oxytocin injections AND a calcium injection before sending her and the owner back home to finish the process on their own. Lady lived about a hour away from nearest vet/e-vet.
> 
> (for anyone that doesn't know, Oxytocin stimulates the uterus to contract in a more rhythmic manner and makes contractions last longer. Calcium strengthens contractions.)
> 
> ...


Poor girl . Even if she had self-whelped the first time surely the vet should have realised it had gone on too long


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

danny52 said:


> Hi Maria, I have a beautiful healthy male cavapoo Barney who is just 2 years old. He has had all the relevant health checks. He is loving, playful and brilliant with people and other dogs. I would love to breed with him and have one of his male offspring. Would you be interested in breeding. I live in Doncaster. King regards Danny


I despair. Really.

I mean, how could any half-sensible person propose a breeding arrangement with someone they have never met involving a dog they've never seen? And all relevant health checks; my arse.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I despair. Really.


Me too. He wants to keep one pup and then what happens to the other five or so crossbreeds?

We don't have enough crossbreeds, desperate for homes, in Pounds and Shelters, of course.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> I despair. Really.
> 
> I mean, how could any half-sensible person propose a breeding arrangement with someone they have never met involving a dog they've never seen? And all relevant health checks; my arse.


And contacting someone from 4 years ago too!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I despair. Really.
> 
> I mean, how could any half-sensible person propose a breeding arrangement with someone they have never met involving a dog they've never seen? And all relevant health checks; my arse.


Oh, now.

I'm sure he has had the relevant health checks. He will have taken it to a vet who has confirmed that it does have two eyes, ears and one nose and isn't suffering from a life threatening virus.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Considering this thread is four years old, I would have thought the dog was past it by now.


----------

